# Bilobate Placenta Information



## jash (Apr 11, 2013)

I am in my 37th week currently & had an Ultrasound done Monday. My midwife told me Wednesday at my appt that I can't do a home birth as planned because I have a bilobate placenta. I have tried finding information about it online to see what the risks & likely or possible complications are & nothing seems to come up. However, apparently it's enough that Idaho State law won't allow my midwife to do a home birth, so she is transferring my care to an OB in Spokane Valley who she says is in tune & on the same page as I am in regards to natural birthing, etc...

If anyone knows any information or has any resources where I can find information, PLEASE!!! I just want to know what I am up against.


----------



## olive&pimiento (May 15, 2006)

Here is a picture of a bilobate placenta. As you can see, the vessels enter the membranes first and then the placentae. You can look up velamentous cord insertion to better understand the risks. It sounds as though your midwife has a good back up doc and the hospital will be better able to monitor you during labor. Hope all goes well! I had an unknown succenturiate lobe with my last baby, which also has vessels running through the membranes. We had no issues with the delivery.

http://www.obgynclinics.net/gallery/Placenta_Miscellaneo_g61-Bilobate_placenta__p247.html


----------



## jash (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks so much for the info! I now know what we are facing & it helps me understand why the change. I just got a random call from an old high school friend who still lives in the area & talk about providential, she happened to know & also went to the doc I am being referred to. She said he is amazing & I will really like him. I would however, still like to meet him before.

based on all the info out there, it seems like the most common recommendation is c-section, however, my midwife didn't mention anything like that, so I am not sure what to expect.

I feel better knowing what I could potentially be up against though.

Now I pray because I want my baby boy to be safe & my baby girl needs me & complications during labor will be a mess, especially since I am by myself when it comes to my babies. I can't afford for any complications, especially since I am currently on my own as their dad is not currently with us. Pray, pray, pray!!!


----------



## womenswisdom (Jan 5, 2008)

A biolobed placenta does not necessarily have a velamentous insertion of the cord. In about 1/3 of cases, the cord inserts into the larger lobe, which definitely reduces the risks associated with this condition.


----------



## jash (Apr 11, 2013)

I was able to speak to a very good friend who is a nurse & get more info from her & she said the same thing, although, she also said if they can't tell where the insertion point is, it may be wise to consider a c-section. As of right now, I am trying to gather as much information as I can so I can make the very best possible decision for both my babies & myself.


----------

